# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  افكار مشاريع صغيرة مربحة

## فهمي سامر

أفكار مشاريع صغيرة مربحة وناجحة


أفكار بأفضل مشاريع او مشروع تجاري صغير ناجح ومربح


تشوف هذا المقطع حتى تحصل على قائمة بأفضل المشاريع التي يمكنك البدء بها، ولكن سأخبرك بما هو أفضل من ذلك.


https://youtu.be/8ro9MN-8TKs 


التجارة الإلكترونية بشكل عام وغير محصورة على مجال معين تعتبر الأكثر نجاحاً ومردوداً ولا تحتاج لرأسمال كبير،  


ويمكنك البدء من كراج البيت كما بدأ مؤسس مايكروسوفت  


أو ممكن تبدأ من غرفتك كما بدأ مؤسس أمازون  


لتصبح في المستقبل صاحب إحدى أكبر الشركات العالمية  


أبدأ من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مثل الانستقرام، والفيس بوك، وتويتر.  


فبهذه الطريقة آنت بتوفير تكاليف التأسيس مثل التصميم وشراء الدومين والاستضافة وغيرها من الأمور التي بتستهلك مالك ووقتك،  


بالإضافة الى ذلك فان مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تسهل عليك عمليه التسويق والوصول للعملاء المستهدفين خصوصاً وان معظم الناس لديهم حسابات فيها.  


الان لديك طريقتين. افكار


أما تصنع المنتج او الخدمة بنفسك،  


أو تقوم بتوفير منتج او خدمة من المورد لعملائك.  


فاذا كان خيارك الأول فيجب ان تسأل نفسك التالي،  


ما هو الشيء الذي يمتدحك الناس عليه ويعترفون بتميزك به.  


هل هذا الشيء تحب ممارسته؟ مشاريع صغيرة


قد يكون في مجال تخصصك اوعملك وقد يكون في مجال هوايتك وقد يكون امر تمارسه يومياً.  


الأن فكر إذا باستطاعتك تقديمة للناس كمنتج أو خدمة، واذا هم يحتاجونه.


على سبيل المثال شخص متميز بالرياضة البدنية، قام بفتح حساب في انستقرام وعرض خدمة عمل جدول تمرين خاص بالعميل بمقابل مبلغ مالي، وهذا الشخص من الكويت وأصبح لديه مئات العملاء من أنحاء الخليج والوطن العربي. بناء الثقة بالنفس


طبعاَ في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، مهم جداً ان تقدم خدمات مجانية أيضا حتي يتابعك الاخرين


مشاريع صغيرة مربحة


أبدأ بالبحث عن منتجات أو خدمات تقوم بتسويقها خلال حساباتك بمنصات التواصل الاجتماعي. 


يمكن أن تقوم بتسويق منتجات محل تؤمن بأن منتجاته مميزه، ولكن لا يعلم احد عنه لأنه ليس له ممثل بالإنترنت أو قد يكون تواجده في الانترنت ضعيف. على سبيل المثال، أحد رائدات الأعمال تمكنت من تحقيق شهرة ومكسب كبير بالترويج وبيع منتجات مخبز مجاور لمنزلها في حسابها بالأنستقرام.  


كذلك يمكن أن تقوم بصنع المنتجات بنفسك أو تقديم خدمات أنت متمكن بها ولذا أسأل: ماهي المساعدة التي يطلبها الناس منك دائماً أو ماهي الأمور التي يمتدحك الناس بها،  وكيف يمكن تقديمها من خلال حسابك في انستقرام كمنتج وخدمة. مثلاً: شخص شاطر بالرسم، يعرض اعماله في انستقرام، ويضع سعر لرسم عمل معين حسب طلب العميل. وكذلك شخص يقوم بعمل السيرة الذاتية بطريقة احترافية تتناسب مع معايير الشركات الكبرى ويأخذ رسم معين لعمل سيرة ذاتية لاحد العملاء. مشاريع مربحة


على سبيل المثال، هنالك أحد رائدات الأعمال ادركت بأن الحلويات بالمخبز الموجود في منطقتها ستكون مرغوبه من الآخرين، فقامت بعمل حساب في انستقرام وتسويق هذه الحلويات تحت أسمها وحصلت على سمعه  مشاريع ناجحة




أسأل نفسك، ماذا تتميز به، قد يكون أمر خاص بقدراتك الشخصية، أو علاقاتك، فملثاً يمكنك الحصول على منتج أو خدمة، يصعب على الاخرين مشاريع صغيرة

----------

